# app install error ... need help please.



## wd3 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello FreeBSD community,

Installing multimedia/devede and why I checked to include py27-psyco-1.6 I don't know but I did. I have this error and it looks like py27-psyco needs python 2.6 but I have 2.7? I have a couple of questions:


Should I search for the Python 2.6 package, install with [cmd=]pkg_add python26[/cmd] then start over the devede port build from the beginning as in [cmd=]make install clean[/cmd]?

Is there a way to continue a build where it left off from an error; if so what is the command?

Should I go back to the build options and remove the py27-psyco and start build over?
ERROR:

```
install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 libvcdinfo.pc '/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig'
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vcdimager/work/vcdimager-0.7.24'
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vcdimager/work/vcdimager-0.7.24'
install-info --quiet /usr/local/info/vcdimager.info /usr/local/info/dir
install-info --quiet /usr/local/info/vcdxrip.info /usr/local/info/dir
install-info --quiet /usr/local/info/vcd-info.info /usr/local/info/dir
===>   Compressing manual pages for vcdimager-0.7.24_1
===>   Running ldconfig
/sbin/ldconfig -m /usr/local/lib
===>   Registering installation for vcdimager-0.7.24_1
===>   Returning to build of devede-3.21.0_1
===>   devede-3.21.0_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - found
===>   devede-3.21.0_1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/psyco/_psyco.so - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/psyco/_psyco.so in /usr/ports/devel/py-psyco
===>  py27-psyco-1.6 needs Python 2.6 at most. But you specified 2.7.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/py-psyco.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/devede.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/devede.
```
INFO ON SYSTEM:

```
FreeBSD beastie.Belkin 8.3-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE #0: Mon Apr  9 21:47:23 UTC 2012     [email]root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


----------



## fonz (Apr 10, 2013)

It appears that devel/py-psyco indeed requires lang/python26. If you already have Python 2.7 installed and don't need 2.6 for anything besides this, it's probably not worth the hassle and I suggest you just reconfigure multimedia/devede to uncheck the PSYCO option. It's only for optimisation purposes anyway so you can probably live without it.


----------



## wd3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank You very much. I did [cmd=]make config[/cmd] and removed the py-psyco option and all is well. Thank you again.


----------

